# Who here has shot



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

The new rage 40ke's I'm going to pick some up and was wondering what you guys think. :dontknow:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't because i don't need the 40 ke ones but i bet they work great because the regular rage two bladed ones are amazing.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have looked at them, just because I want an 1.5" cut (I shoot 73lb for hunting). If they weren't so expensive I would get some.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I haven't because i don't need the 40 ke ones but i bet they work great because the regular rage two bladed ones are amazing.


Wait. you shoot the regular rage with your setup? A lot of people don't even get passthroughs with setups much more powerful then yours so why would you try it?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I think his dad has shot them.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I have looked at them, just because I want an 1.5" cut (I shoot 73lb for hunting). If they weren't so expensive I would get some.


why would u look at the 40 ke if u shoot 73# get the regular 2 or 3 blades


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> why would u look at the 40 ke if u shoot 73# get the regular 2 or 3 blades


Cause the 3 blade ones have issues opening, and since the 2" open larger than 2" they are not legal where I hunt.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> why would u look at the 40 ke if u shoot 73# get the regular 2 or 3 blades


Better pen through bone? Thats why I shoot Tekans eventhough I shoot 78#


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I just want a smaller cut and less drag when it passes through. I have some tricks and some tekans to use this fall.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

you dont need 80 fricken pounds for a pass through with that blade.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wolfey said:


> Wait. you shoot the regular rage with your setup? A lot of people don't even get passthroughs with setups much more powerful then yours so why would you try it?


I never said I would try the 40 ke rages because my bow has more penetration than that and i shoot heavy arrows. i shoot the easton axis 400's that weigh 9 grains per inch not including the nock, insert, fletchings, arrow wrap, and the 100 grain broadhead. My arrows deliver enough penetration for me to shoot the regular rage broadheads and i get pass-throughs with it 9 times out of 10.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I never said I would try the 40 ke rages because my bow has more penetration than that and i shoot heavy arrows. i shoot the easton axis 400's that weigh 9 grains per inch not including the nock, insert, fletchings, arrow wrap, and the 100 grain broadhead. My arrows deliver enough penetration for me to shoot the regular rage broadheads and i get pass-throughs with it 9 times out of 10.


Don't want to rain on your parade, but your KE is only 45lbs. I'm only getting around 71 or 71lb of KE out of my setup.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade, but your KE is only 45lbs. I'm only getting around 71 or 71lb of KE out of my setup.


you didn't rain on it, i just don't see why i realy need to use them because i think my bow will do fine with the regular rage broadheads.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

45lbs on KE isn't that much. If the rage work for you, then keep using them. I like the concept, but not the price.

I have a friend who is the nephew of the guys that make the rage heads. He has had problems with the practice heads bending from just shooting into a block. He has told/shown his uncles this and I don't think they changed anything.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the concept too, they open each time, the only pain is after the blades have been opened/expanded, you have to get them to lock into that rubber o-ring and I usually use the dull end of my pocket knife to stretch the ring so the blades can get into it. They definitely put a huge exit hole in any animal you shoot, you could almost seriously take a soda can and fit it in the exit wound of an animal from those rage broadheads.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How they get such large exit holes is that as the head moves the the animal it over opens the blades til they go about flat. That will give alomst a 3 inch cut.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

woop woop


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> you didn't rain on it, i just don't see why i realy need to use them because i think my bow will do fine with the regular rage broadheads.


have you killed anything with the rage 2 blade yet? i know my last bow had about 45# ke with the axis arrows i shot and they still didnt have amazing penetration compared to my other heads. after watching alot of rage vids i see alot of people using x forces not getting pass throughs. not busting on you or anything just want to know if the actually work for you. if they do than i kinda wish i kept mine seeing how my new bow has alot more ke.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I Don't know if i would trust a Expandable. My dad has a buddy that works for bow and arrow hunting mag. He say's personally that he wouldn't shoot anything bigger then a deer with them. He also says he has seen them not open. Just my 2 cents I might try the rage 40ke but they cost to much.

My dads friend also says if you are going to use expandable's get rage or a good pretty expensive brand (you get what you pay for).


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

okay when i pick some up ill tell yall what i think


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

top


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I haven't because i don't need the 40 ke ones but i bet they work great because the regular rage two bladed ones are amazing.


Exactly what my dad says :mg:


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Personally, i don't like rage or any mechanical broadhead, a Magnus Stinger cut on contact, will kill an animal just as quick if know what your doin and make a good shot


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> have you killed anything with the rage 2 blade yet? i know my last bow had about 45# ke with the axis arrows i shot and they still didnt have amazing penetration compared to my other heads. after watching alot of rage vids i see alot of people using x forces not getting pass throughs. not busting on you or anything just want to know if the actually work for you. if they do than i kinda wish i kept mine seeing how my new bow has alot more ke.


I haven't yet but I have seen kids shooting the rage two blade broadheads and they got good penetration. the people using the rage with the x-forces I saw the video and some of the shots were further away and some of them hit shoulder.


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*broadhead*

i will stick with my G5 ive shot 4 deer at around 40-45 lbs and every single one was a pass through! as long as you hit them right it doesnt matter that much what broadheads you use all my deer went 50 -70 yards. there supper sharp i dont have to move my sight they fly just like a field point and i get nice holes in my deer! what else can i ask for? my buck last year you wouldnt beleive the hole it made! you look at them and say nah but i think there the realy deal! i bought then 4 years ago and i still have 2 of them! and there still super sharp! and i convince my brother and all my cuzens to shoot them and they love them to! so if i were you i would give them a try i dont have one bad thing to say about them! Kody


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*sorry*



Robin_Hood said:


> i will stick with my G5 ive shot 4 deer at around 40-45 lbs and every single one was a pass through! as long as you hit them right it doesnt matter that much what broadheads you use all my deer went 50 -70 yards. there supper sharp i dont have to move my sight they fly just like a field point and i get nice holes in my deer! what else can i ask for? my buck last year you wouldnt beleive the hole it made! you look at them and say nah but i think there the realy deal! i bought then 4 years ago and i still have 2 of them! and there still super sharp! and i convince my brother and all my cuzens to shoot them and they love them to! so if i were you i would give them a try i dont have one bad thing to say about them! Kody


guys that was me i was one my dads account again:angry: i keep doing that!


----------

